# Geography Quiz



## barryd

Haven't had one of these for a while so lets see if anyone can get this.

Where is this bit of coast?


----------



## Stanner

Q Is it right way up?

I.E. North at top?


UK or abroad?


----------



## caulkhead

Brittany? :serious:


----------



## barryd

Yes its the right way up and north is at the top and Caulhead is right, it is Brittany but which bit?


----------



## cabby

Oh dear piccy does not open on my Apple

cabby


----------



## barryd

cabby said:


> Oh dear piccy does not open on my Apple
> 
> cabby


So much for Apples being superior then huh?  Wanna buy a PC?


----------



## Stanner

barryd said:


> So much for Apples being superior then huh?  Wanna buy a PC?


Well it opened OK on Mrs S's MacBook.:wink2:

Operator error.........


----------



## cronkle

Cap Fréhel.

Recognised it instantly


----------



## Stanner

Cap Fréhel

Too Slow typing.


----------



## Stanner

OK....

Which is the only US State to contain a Royal Palace?


----------



## cronkle

Nevada?


----------



## cabby

May well be op error indeed. Only problem is what is the error.

cabby

will try with Chrome instead of Safari.


----------



## barryd

Yep Cap Frehel. Quite an easy one really but well done.

Another?


----------



## cabby

Have tried chrome and still will not open, just a little square.

cabby


----------



## cronkle

Lac de Sainte Croix

Next


----------



## Stanner

cronkle said:


> Nevada?


Miles out.


----------



## cronkle

Stanner said:


> Miles out.


Hawaii?


----------



## barryd

Blimey! Too easy huh. Yes Lac St Croix and the Verdon Gorges.

Bit harder this one and only clue is its not France but all the places I will do I have been in the Motorhome.


----------



## cronkle

riva del garda


----------



## barryd

Cabby, can you see the one above? I changed the format a bit. I think maybe your device doesnt like PNG images which is what the postimage software uploads it as.


----------



## barryd

cronkle said:


> riva del garda


Bloody hell! You lot are too good! 

Will have to try harder


----------



## barryd

You will never get this one!!


----------



## cronkle

Europe and north up?


----------



## barryd

cronkle said:


> Europe and north up?


Yep, all will be Europe with north up and they are all places I have been to so thats mainly western Europe with a little bit of Central.


----------



## cronkle

Lake Bohinj - hadn't expected to go that far east :smile2:


----------



## GEMMY

les andelys


tony


----------



## cronkle

GEMMY said:


> les andelys
> 
> tony


 Oh Les. Doesn't he live in Priorslee.


----------



## barryd

cronkle said:


> Lake Bohinj - hadn't expected to go that far east :smile2:


Yep and Lake Bled (to the right) in Slovenia

Another. I might do a close shot next.


----------



## cronkle

St Tropez.

Must go to bed

Good-night


----------



## barryd

cronkle said:


> St Tropez.
> 
> Must go to bed
> 
> Good-night


Yep, was a bit easy.

Something to wake up to. I defy anyone to get this. Taken much lower down


----------



## HarleyDave

This is a great thread!! - Well done Barry D

Not wishing to HiJack or anything - but - where is this?

Hint - Southern England

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cabby

Sorry you guys, but apart from the first one from barryd which would not open, there has been nothing for me to click on until the thumb nail just now. of that place in south of england by HD.

cabby


----------



## Stanner

That's strange - All OK on this MacBook Barry's were full size in the posts but HD's appeared as a thumbnail to be clicked on.


----------



## Stanner

On the US theme - Who was the only King to become President of the USA?


----------



## blindwatchertrev

Stanner said:


> On the US theme - Who was the only King to become President of the USA?


What's the answer to the Royal Palace. Continuing with the USA, this question came out in a pub quiz a few years back. Name the most northerly, most westerly, the most southern and the most eastern state.


----------



## cabby

Managed to get it working on Win7, but have given up on this Mac Mini.very good spec as well.

cabby


----------



## barryd

It must be an issue with the file type and that Mac mini cabby. I'm had a quick google around but not much came up. Can you right click on where the image should be and open up the url as its hosted on the post image site? You maybe able to load it via the Url.

No guesses on the lake then? I'll give you a clue. The hills are alive!


----------



## cronkle

barryd said:


> It must be an issue with the file type and that Mac mini cabby. I'm had a quick google around but not much came up. Can you right click on where the image should be and open up the url as its hosted on the post image site? You maybe able to load it via the Url.
> 
> No guesses on the lake then? I'll give you a clue. The hills are alive!


Lake Hallstatt, but we're still waiting for stanner about the palace thingy.


----------



## nicholsong

HarleyDave said:


> This is a great thread!! - Well done Barry D
> 
> Not wishing to HiJack or anything - but - where is this?
> 
> Hint - Southern England
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Dave

Is North up in the pic?

Obviously ex-milatary airfield and it looks as though it is on chalk, though the trees are a bit of a mystery.

If North is up it is a bit unusual to have a runway 01 in S. of England

What has been 'Snopaked' out top right?

Geoff


----------



## cronkle

HarleyDave said:


> This is a great thread!! - Well done Barry D
> 
> Not wishing to HiJack or anything - but - where is this?
> 
> Hint - Southern England
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


USAF Welford


----------



## cronkle

blindwatchertrev said:


> What's the answer to the Royal Palace. Continuing with the USA, this question came out in a pub quiz a few years back. Name the most northerly, most westerly, the most southern and the most eastern state.


Had to check the map but Hawaii is the southern state and Alaska is the rest. The Aleutian islands straddling the 180 degree longitude.


----------



## blindwatchertrev

cronkle said:


> Had to check the map but Hawaii is the southern state and Alaska is the rest. The Aleutian islands straddling the 180 degree longitude.


Nice one Cronkle. I thought the east one might catch a few out but you gadflies are too savvy


----------



## blindwatchertrev

Gadflies? Sod this auto correction stuff......should read gadgets!


----------



## blindwatchertrev

Done it again...gadgies.


----------



## cronkle

blindwatchertrev said:


> Done it again...gadgies.


Had to look up gadgies, ' A person who is poorly educated and engages in hooliganism, petty criminality or loutish behaviour. This usage sometimes carries the connotation of youth.' Not sure about the bit about youth.:grin2:


----------



## nicholsong

cronkle said:


> USAF Welford


Sorry, but it is RAF Welford

All UK bases used by USAF have remained UK Sovereign Territory and under RAF nominal control - there is always an RAF Officer as Commanding Officer.

Pedantic maybe, but it is a matter of Sovereignty, which shall not be usurped by those rebellious Colonials - OK they got away with it in the War of Independence, but that's it>.


----------



## rayrecrok

Nah! it's Flambrough Head you can see the donkey.:wink2::...


ray.


----------



## HarleyDave

nicholsong said:


> Dave
> 
> Is North up in the pic?
> 
> Obviously ex-milatary airfield and it looks as though it is on chalk, though the trees are a bit of a mystery.
> 
> If North is up it is a bit unusual to have a runway 01 in S. of England
> 
> What has been 'Snopaked' out top right?
> 
> Geoff


Yes, North is up

I blanked out the road name

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Yes - It's Welford

I drive past on the M4 quite often and was intrigued by the "red sign" that indicated an exit for "Works Unit Only" so I looked for it on Google maps.

Fascinating and a little bit secret (or so I thought) - but it's exposed for all to see on Wiki of course

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Welford

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Stanner said:


> OK....
> 
> Which is the only US State to contain a Royal Palace?


Clue - It's Iolani Palace

Another clue - here's the flag









OOOps - that's odd - It's not there...

I've attached it properly now

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blindwatchertrev

cronkle said:


> Had to look up gadgies, ' A person who is poorly educated and engages in hooliganism, petty criminality or loutish behaviour. This usage sometimes carries the connotation of youth.' Not sure about the bit about youth.:grin2:


Nah mon, it's Geordie, it means a good bloke equivalent to cockney's diamond geezer. Hope this puts the record straight. I would hate to insult anybody by using the quoted interpretation, got nowt but admiration for you lot. Keepahold kidda. Trev


----------



## Glandwr

Back to quiz. Where would you find hundreds of anchors of all sizes all aligned in the sand?

Dick


----------



## peejay

Glandwr said:


> Back to quiz. Where would you find hundreds of anchors of all sizes all aligned in the sand?
> 
> Dick


Pedras d'el Rei, Portugal?

Pete


----------



## barryd

Glandwr said:


> Back to quiz. Where would you find hundreds of anchors of all sizes all aligned in the sand?
> 
> Dick


Tavira, Portugal?


----------



## Glandwr

That was quick Pete, 10 out of 10

Dick


----------



## barryd

Right! Nobody will guess this. Very low level. Where is this Aire?

EDIT: And no blooming cheating (cos you can you know)


----------



## Stanner

cronkle said:


> Lake Hallstatt, but we're still waiting for stanner about the palace thingy.


Sorry been driving down from Yorkshire after being stuck in Hull for the day whilst some warranty work was being done.

I thought the answer had been given - Hawaii.

How about the King who became US President then?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Right! Nobody will guess this. Very low level. Where is this Aire?
> 
> EDIT: And no blooming cheating (cos you can you know)


I'm bad, I cheated, but didn't know you could do that, I won't ruin it for others though.


----------



## philoaks

I just worked out how to cheat too. Bl**dy Hell that's clever!! I spent ages on Google Earth looking for the other ones you posted, and still didn't find them. Cheating took about 4 seconds :smile2:


----------



## cronkle

I've worked out the cheat as well. More fun finding the answers the hard way though.:smile2:


----------



## chilly

Come on then, I give up. How do you cheat?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

philoaks said:


> I just worked out how to cheat too. Bl**dy Hell that's clever!! I spent ages on Google Earth looking for the other ones you posted, and still didn't find them. Cheating took about 4 seconds :smile2:


The trouble is we can't honestly take part in the quizzes now using straight Google images :crying::crying:

However to stop it happening (if this works) use something to grab the screen, then post that image, I'm trying it now, let me know if you know where it is, clue it's named after a very famous person from not too long ago.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No that didn't work either, so screen dumps no good, found it in seconds.

Any ideas to make it fool proof.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

chilly said:


> Come on then, I give up. How do you cheat?


Right click on the picture, search google for image.


----------



## cronkle

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Any ideas to make it fool proof.


No as the 'save as' will create a JPEG (or something similar) and that is what is needed for the search.

I think you had better explain as the function can be useful for identifying sights in photos that you can't put a name to. Useful to many of us who have started to be a bit careless with where we leave our memories lying around.


----------



## Stanner

Try copying the screenshot to something like Photoshop, then crop out just the image you want to post, then copy that to a new blank file, erase the EXIF data and give it a whole new filename.

Might work.

Where is this?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It only has to be an image, Google looks at the shapes in the image not the data, bloody clever though, as it now means if I need a to replace something rather than try to find out the maker, I can just take a picture of it and let google find it, in theory anyway.

http://wikimapia.org/27916144/Alconbury-Weston


----------



## philoaks

Stanner said:


> Try copying the screenshot to something like Photoshop, then crop out just the image you want to post, then copy that to a new blank file, erase the EXIF data and give it a whole new filename.
> 
> Might work.
> 
> Where is this?


USAF Alconbury. Looks like you can do what you like to it but Google stil triumphs! :wink2:

Edit. Sorry Kev I got side tracked halfway through typing this response, by which time you'd already come up with the answer.


----------



## chilly

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Right click on the picture, search google for image.


I don't get that option on my iMac:frown2:


----------



## Stanner

chilly said:


> I don't get that option on my iMac:frown2:


I don't get it on an ordinary laptop either.


----------



## Stanner

This is all I get when I right click


----------



## philoaks

Hmmm. This is what I get (I'm running on Win10 if that makes a difference)


----------



## nicholsong

I thought I posted this already but cannot see the post.

I did not get the 'Search Google' option on right click on Firefox but did on Google.

Geoff


----------



## Harrers

I have driven to this place. Not in my motorhome but would like to have one capable of longer distances and off-road in the future. 

I may have cropped it too much for Mr Google!


----------



## chilly

Harrers said:


> I may have cropped it too much for Mr Google!


You have indeed. I did the 'cheat' and it came up with a load of caves:laugh:

Ha! ...not so smart now, are we Mr Google!!


----------



## Harrers

It's a lake and this one is a creek - same country at the coast. I have also driven to this one and thought I would like to end my days there!!

It was just idyllic and yes Google will find it for you! 

So you can see which country for the lake now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Stanner said:


> I don't get it on an ordinary laptop either.


I'm on a laptop stanner, two keys at the bottom of the touchpad, mouse over the pic and press the right key, you should get a drop down menu.

Not sure how you'd do it on a tablet though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Stanner said:


> This is all I get when I right click


Ah, ignore last post then, is it a PC laptop or fruit based 

I get this.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Harrers said:


> It's a lake and this one is a creek - same country at the coast. I have also driven to this one and thought I would like to end my days there!!
> 
> It was just idyllic and yes Google will find it for you!
> 
> So you can see which country for the lake now.


very nice.
Kenya,


----------



## chilly

Kev_n_Liz said:


> very nice.
> Kenya,


Did ya cheat Kev?

(I did)


----------



## Stanner

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ah, ignore last post then, is it a PC laptop or fruit based
> 
> I get this.


No fruit, just an old Advent bought from a pre-Currys PC World.

I'll try it on a W10 laptop.


----------



## barryd

Depends on what browser your using and how you are set up. My Firefox and IE dont have a search enabled but Google Chrome does. I reckon that bloody Cronkle was cheating in the beginning. Gone all quiet now hasn't he? 

Flipping Google spoiling all the fun.


----------



## philoaks

Stanner said:


> No fruit, just an old Advent bought from a pre-Currys PC World.
> 
> I'll try it on a W10 laptop.


Just thought that it's possibly browser related rather than the OS.

I just tried with Internet Explorer and a right click on a picture offers a totally different set of options to Chrome which is my normal browser.


----------



## cronkle

barryd said:


> Depends on what browser your using and how you are set up. My Firefox and IE dont have a search enabled but Google Chrome does. I reckon that bloody Cronkle was cheating in the beginning. Gone all quiet now hasn't he?
> 
> Flipping Google spoiling all the fun.


Oh no he didn't!!!! 0

Went back and tried them though. Deffo didn't work on the second one; for me anyway.

Went quiet cos I didn't trust myself not to cheat once I found out how. :crying: Like I said, a good trick for tracking down views photographed and discovered years later.


----------



## Stanner

philoaks said:


> Just thought that it's possibly browser related rather than the OS.
> 
> I just tried with Internet Explorer and a right click on a picture offers a totally different set of options to Chrome which is my normal browser.


Yes I get exactly the same lack of options in W-10 again using FF.

Anybody know which default to change?


----------



## cronkle

You probably know this already but on FF it can be done by right clicking on 'save image as' and choose JPEG or PNG.

Then open a new tab, top right click images, click on the little black camera icon, click 'upload an image' and select the JPEG that you saved.

A bit more of a faff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If it helps I'm on a proper Laptop none fruity, win 7, running Google Chrome.

Could be an OS Win10 problem unless others are getting the right click options as I pictured okay.


----------



## cronkle

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If it helps I'm on a proper Laptop none fruity, win 7, running Google Chrome.
> 
> Could be an OS Win10 problem unless others are getting the right click options as I pictured okay.


 My setup is the same. I think it's a feature of Google Chrome which is linked to the Google search engine as they are from the same stable. In other words I suspect that it is a feature that FireFox et al do not have.:crying:

A Google search engine page saved to 'bookmarks' may be useful for some.


----------



## HarleyDave

OK OK - so Google earth pix are too easy

Where's this?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## philoaks

HarleyDave said:


> OK OK - so Google earth pix are too easy
> 
> Where's this?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Sadly the cheat works for any image, not just Google Earth pix :frown2:

It's the only way I could have found out it was the R A Bridge !


----------



## HarleyDave

Yup - Near Patras - we rode over that in a "convoy" of about 2400 Harleys (World Record apparently...) when on our trip to Greece in May 2010






That trip was quite an adventure - we rode all the way via the usual routes to Austria.

Then Slovenia, Croatia, Nuem gap, Montenegro, Albania (gulp) into Greece then back via Italy and France

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not quite any pic, there has to be some uniqueness for it to be for it to be very accurate, some searches bring up nothing related, but it can be almost anything, doesn't have top be a geographic location.


----------



## peejay

HarleyDave said:


> Yup - Near Patras - we rode over that in a "convoy" of about 2400 Harleys (World Record apparently...) when on our trip to Greece in May 2010....
> 
> That trip was quite an adventure - we rode all the way via the usual routes to Austria.
> 
> Then Slovenia, Croatia, Nuem gap, Montenegro, Albania (gulp) into Greece then back via Italy and France
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


 @HarleyDave

Well, that might be a coincidence, we went out with Anek Ancona Igoumenitsa 10/11 May 2010 and back Patras Ancona 10/11 June 2010.

I can't remember which of those crossings it was but do remember watching 100's and 100's of Harleys coming off a ferry, maybe you might have been among them all ?

Pete


----------



## HarleyDave

A nice thought Pete - but we rode into Greece from Albania on the 19th and ferried back from Patras to Bari on Sunday 23rd

There were a lot of bikes that used ferries both ways and the dates are right as the rally was from Thursday 20th May to Monday 24th but some peeps will have stayed on to tour around Greece and some arrived early for the same reason

Not everyone did the parade over the bridge - some were still recovering from the night before...

We (a handful of Dutch guys and me) make the trip every year to the Super Rally which is held in a different location each time and sponsored/organised by the local H-D riders club.

It's usually held over the Whitsun/Pentecost weekend and last year's event was held in Lincoln (at the showground) which made a change for me as the Dutchies had to make the Channel/North Sea crossing.

I have been attending since 1985 although work commitments meant I have missed the odd one in the 80's and early 90's

This link shows where they have been held and the commemorative pins/patches that are issued to attendees.

http://www.superrally.com/past_sr/past_events.html

This year we will be in Aragon, Spain at the Motorland venue in Alcaniz

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

HarleyDave said:


> A nice thought Pete - but we rode into Greece from Albania on the 19th and ferried back from Patras to Bari on Sunday 23rd
> 
> There were a lot of bikes that used ferries both ways and the dates are right as the rally was from Thursday 20th May to Monday 24th but some peeps will have stayed on to tour around Greece and some arrived early for the same reason
> 
> Not everyone did the parade over the bridge - some were still recovering from the night before...
> 
> We (a handful of Dutch guys and me) make the trip every year to the Super Rally which is held in a different location each time and sponsored/organised by the local H-D riders club.
> 
> It's usually held over the Whitsun/Pentecost weekend and last year's event was held in Lincoln (at the showground) which made a change for me as the Dutchies had to make the Channel/North Sea crossing.
> 
> I have been attending since 1985 although work commitments meant I have missed the odd one in the 80's and early 90's
> 
> This link shows where they have been held and the commemorative pins/patches that are issued to attendees.
> 
> http://www.superrally.com/past_sr/past_events.html
> 
> This year we will be in Aragon, Spain at the Motorland venue in Alcaniz
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Did you ever do the Shipley rally Dave, Pip the owner of the site and his wife are long standing mates of mine.


----------



## peejay

HarleyDave said:


> A nice thought Pete - but we rode into Greece from Albania on the 19th and ferried back from Patras to Bari on Sunday 23rd
> 
> There were a lot of bikes that used ferries both ways and the dates are right as the rally was from Thursday 20th May to Monday 24th but some peeps will have stayed on to tour around Greece and some arrived early for the same reason
> 
> Not everyone did the parade over the bridge - some were still recovering from the night before...
> 
> We (a handful of Dutch guys and me) make the trip every year to the Super Rally which is held in a different location each time and sponsored/organised by the local H-D riders club.
> 
> It's usually held over the Whitsun/Pentecost weekend and last year's event was held in Lincoln (at the showground) which made a change for me as the Dutchies had to make the Channel/North Sea crossing.
> 
> I have been attending since 1985 although work commitments meant I have missed the odd one in the 80's and early 90's
> 
> This link shows where they have been held and the commemorative pins/patches that are issued to attendees.
> 
> http://www.superrally.com/past_sr/past_events.html
> 
> This year we will be in Aragon, Spain at the Motorland venue in Alcaniz
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


It was a great specatacle I wish i'd taken a photo, I remember seeing about 10 ride off, and then another 10, and another etc etc

Bet it was a party boat on that crossing . :smile:

Pete


----------



## HarleyDave

No Kev - I haven't done that one although I know it is well thought of amongst the old skool H-D riders.

Instead, on August Bank Holiday weekend, I used to go to Aviemore for "Thunder in the Glens" and then from Grantown, over the Lecht to Tomintoul and Cock Bridge and through to Ballater then along the beautiful North Deeside road, turn left at Aberdeen to see my old Mum in Dyce.

Then back to Hampshire in one hit the next day.

Since she passed on there hasn't been the same attraction somehow...

Now I keep off the roads on any Bank Holiday and let the workers struggle with the traffic.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

HarleyDave said:


> No Kev - I haven't done that one although I know it is well thought of amongst the old skool H-D riders.
> 
> Instead, on August Bank Holiday weekend, I used to go to Aviemore for "Thunder in the Glens" and then from Grantown, over the Lecht to Tomintoul and Cock Bridge and through to Ballater then along the beautiful North Deeside road, turn left at Aberdeen to see my old Mum in Dyce.
> 
> Then back to Hampshire in one hit the next day.
> 
> Since she passed on there hasn't been the same attraction somehow...
> 
> Now I keep off the roads on any Bank Holiday and let the workers struggle with the traffic.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


It's the only one I bothered with, and only then as I was mates with the site owners and the Yorkshire rep, Don Frear, since passed to the great rally in the sky 2011, had to ride a HD trike as he had really bad scoliosis, I used to love the ride outs for charities, I was usually a Marshall, cracking job, like being the fuzz, stopping traffic etc

I was a member of the HDRCGB, still got a few Shipley rally sweat shirts as keepsakes.

I've had bikes of all makes sinc a DOT in the 60's, but none ever made me feel anything until my first HD, had 5 now, sadly funds limit me to dreaming about having another bike of any description, but if it didn't have a HD on the tank, I'd rather not bother.


----------



## HarleyDave

I know what you mean - I've had a few different makes over the years including BMW K's and Boxers (ex AA Patrol bikes - when I worked for their IT dept in Basingstoke we got special deals on ex fleet vehicles :wink2: )

I've had 6 Harleys but the first one was a 250cc 2 stroke Aermacchi/Cagiva badged as AMF H-D - I passed my test on that... (not many can say they passed on a Harley)

Then progressed through Shovel Head Low Rider (FXSB), EVO Road King and 3 Electra Glides (Geezer Glides).

Current one is a 2005 model FLHTCSE2 - give it a Google and you will see why it's a "keeper" 

I've got about 70,000 miles on her and need to get some of the chrome re-done but
with 1690cc and S&S cams and "mufflers" it pulls like a train.

Only other bike I really loved was my Ducati ST4 in bright yellow - but old age and sore wrists meant it had to go.

It was just so natural to ride - like when you were a kid - you just look and you are there - no steering input required.

I've kept out of the other thread about overtaking... 0

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

HarleyDave said:


> I know what you mean - I've had a few different makes over the years including BMW K's and Boxers (ex AA Patrol bikes - when I worked for their IT dept in Basingstoke we got special deals on ex fleet vehicles :wink2: )
> 
> I've had 6 Harleys but the first one was a 250cc 2 stroke Aermacchi/Cagiva badged as AMF H-D - I passed my test on that... (not many can say they passed on a Harley)
> 
> Then progressed through Shovel Head Low Rider (FXSB), EVO Road King and 3 Electra Glides (Geezer Glides).
> 
> Current one is a 2005 model FLHTCSE2 - give it a Google and you will see why it's a "keeper"
> 
> I've got about 70,000 miles on her and need to get some of the chrome re-done but
> with 1690cc and S&S cams and "mufflers" it pulls like a train.
> 
> Only other bike I really loved was my Ducati ST4 in bright yellow - but old age and sore wrists meant it had to go.
> 
> It was just so natural to ride - like when you were a kid - you just look and you are there - no steering input required.
> 
> I've kept out of the other thread about overtaking... 0
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


First was a FXRP, went like the wind for a HD, PXd that for a 1997 shiny new Heritage softail classic, some T**T decided they wanted it more than me after a lot of mods were jsut done and a full repaint    Next I went up and bought a Wide Glide in Edinburgh, road it back down, tidied it up and flogged it, made £3k on that, Then bought an Electra glide, sold it to mate as I was borasic, then bought it back again but the BsT didn't tell me he'd dropped the bugger, but it too got nicked, serves me right for going to a garden center on a bike, last bike was VN1500, nice enough I suppose, but it never got washed or cleaned did only 400 miles in two years, those were when we took it on trailer up to Jockshire, peed it down almost every day, well miffed.


----------



## Glandwr

Okay if images can be cheated how about cryptic word clues.

Port G impressive but less than a century old to the east of St. T 

Dick


----------



## Harrers

Grimaud?


----------



## Harrers

In my A-Z, this seaside resort would always be first on a trip to the Black Sea.


----------



## Glandwr

Harrers said:


> Grimaud?


Well done


----------



## Glandwr

Harrers said:


> In my A-Z, this seaside resort would always be first on a trip to the Black Sea.


Give up. Is it one of these?

Agigea (Romania)
Ahtopol (Bulgaria)
Amasra (Turkey)
Anaklia (Georgia)
Anapa (Russia)
Albena (Bulgaria)
Alupka (Crimea, Russia/Ukraine (disputed))
Alushta (Crimea, Russia/Ukraine (disputed))

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

:?: :?: :?:


----------



## Harrers

Glandwr said:


> Give up. Is it one of these?
> 
> Agigea (Romania)
> Ahtopol (Bulgaria)
> Amasra (Turkey)
> Anaklia (Georgia)
> Anapa (Russia)
> Albena (Bulgaria)
> Alupka (Crimea, Russia/Ukraine (disputed))
> Alushta (Crimea, Russia/Ukraine (disputed))
> 
> Dick


Sorry my cripticism(!) - always first in my A-Z = Constant A


----------



## HarleyDave

So its Constanta - Hmmm

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

OK - we spent a month near, very near, here *"I M" - *in fact you could s_ometimes_ walk to it.

We were at the Camping Municipal in *"PdB"* and suffered some sea breezes

Clue - it's in France

No blurting out please - cryptic answers will keep it going and I will try to respond promptly.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Harrers

HarleyDave said:


> So its Constanta - Hmmm
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


In my A-Z, this seaside resort would always be first on a trip to the Black Sea.

always = constant

first letter in A-Z = A


----------



## Glandwr

Harrers said:


> In my A-Z, this seaside resort would always be first on a trip to the Black Sea.
> 
> always = constant
> 
> first letter in A-Z = A


Istanbul (constant 1 nople) :laugh:

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can we go back to pictures please :roll:


----------



## Stanner

Nope but if you want cryptic how about.

Mike and Juliette went on holiday.

Where, when, who did they meet there and what did they take him as a gift.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bored now unsubscribing from this one.


----------



## Stanner

Never mind the Goldfish are sticking with it!:wink2:


----------



## philoaks

Stanner said:


> Nope but if you want cryptic how about.
> 
> Mike and Juliette went on holiday.
> 
> Where, when, who did they meet there and what did they take him as a gift.


Representing the goldfish........................

They went to India, Lima and Quebec
Met Charlie, Oscar and Victor and took Whisky as a gift.


----------



## nicholsong

philoaks said:


> Representing the goldfish........................
> 
> They went to India, Lima and Quebec
> Met Charlie, Oscar and Victor and took Whisky as a gift.


I Echo that

But didn't they also meet Romeo for a Tango in the Golf Hotel?


----------



## philoaks

nicholsong said:


> I Echo that
> 
> But didn't they also meet Romeo for a Tango in the Golf Hotel?


Bravo!!!! :wink2: or was it a Foxtrot??


----------



## HarleyDave

HarleyDave said:


> OK - we spent a month near, very near, here *"I M" - *in fact you could s_ometimes_ walk to it.
> 
> We were at the Camping Municipal in *"PdB"* and suffered some sea breezes
> 
> Clue - it's in France
> 
> No blurting out please - cryptic answers will keep it going and I will try to respond promptly.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


So - What you are (not) saying is that this is too difficult/boring for you??

Another clue - Hundreds of Catholic priests were held prisoner there during anti-clerical persecution in 1794. A total of 254 died before the survivors were allowed to leave.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stanner

But did they hire an Alpha Romeo or an old Sierra?


----------



## philoaks

Stanner said:


> But did they hire an Alpha Romeo or an old Sierra?


 Surely they would have taken the Renault Clio belonging to "Papa" :wink2:


----------



## 4maddogs

cabby said:


> Oh dear piccy does not open on my Apple
> 
> cabby


Opens OK on my mac, but I have no idea where it is!


----------



## Stanner

OK then where is this?
At least one member ought to know.

It is no longer a Hotel.


----------

